# My petition was accepted



## ahyen (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm happy about that.  I am meeting with my investigation team tomorrow at 530. Any one have any advice for me?  I'm probably going to wear my work shirt.  I don't have very many nice shirts any more.  I have jeans in two colors.  Blue and black.  My black jeans fit the best.  My work shirt says ert security on it.  I'll be going to the lodge to meet them right after work.  Wait never mind I have the perfect shirt. So I know what I'm wearing but any one have any advice or pointers? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. D. Edward (Apr 25, 2013)

I am happy for you sir and i have read your previous posts. From what i gather, you are passionate about this endeavor and in my opinion, that's a good thing.  The only advice i have for you is to be honest to the investigation team and ask them the questions that are in your heart.   Don't be nervous (i know you are), you are about to meet three of the nicest guys to come into your life... they just want to get to know you. 

Just enjoy the experience and let us know your thoughts after you meet with them tomorrow. 

Dave


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vinny (Apr 25, 2013)

Just be yourself. You don't have to impress them. 



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 25, 2013)

Great words of advice


----------



## ahyen (Apr 25, 2013)

Bro. D. Edward said:


> I am happy for you sir and i have read your previous posts. From what i gather, you are passionate about this endeavor and in my opinion, that's a good thing.  The only advice i have for you is to be honest to the investigation team and ask them the questions that are in your heart.   Don't be nervous (i know you are), you are about to meet three of the nicest guys to come into your life... they just want to get to know you.
> 
> Just enjoy the experience and let us know your thoughts after you meet with them tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I really like this forum.  I hope I do as well socially at the lodge as I do hear lol

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bro. Vinny said:


> Just be yourself. You don't have to impress them.
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Great advise!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jfol (Apr 27, 2013)

After reading your post i could not help but relive my experience of joy after receiving my petition form after 9 long months. Probabably one of the happiest moments of my life to date. Ill be staying positive and will look forward to what is in store for me! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 27, 2013)

ahyen said:


> I'm happy about that.  I am meeting with my investigation team tomorrow at 530. Any one have any advice for me?  I'm probably going to wear my work shirt.  I don't have very many nice shirts any more.  I have jeans in two colors.  Blue and black.  My black jeans fit the best.  My work shirt says ert security on it.  I'll be going to the lodge to meet them right after work.  Wait never mind I have the perfect shirt. So I know what I'm wearing but any one have any advice or pointers?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



In all honesty I have found some of my favorite suits at the local Goodwill. Christian Dior, Saks Fifth Avenue, and Hugo Boss all have a place in my closet thanks to hours looking through Goodwill and thrift shops. Bring them into Mens Wearhouse and vuola a custom fitted suit for under $30.


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 27, 2013)

Best of luck to you! As the other brothers stated just be honest and most of all be yourself. I am about to receive my 2nd degree and your post takes me back to when I started my journey back in September of last year. The meetings and the petitioning were nerve wrecking because you want them to really see and understand how honest and upright you are so I can truly relate. I was just initiated into the lodge on April 10th this month and I will tell you once you become a brother it is the best feeling in the world. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 27, 2013)

im going to put this advice into use  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 27, 2013)

ok so the interview went well... they are having a special meeting to vote on me before the months first stated meeting. they meet 2 times a month, second and.fourth wednesday. so whats next? the masons who interviewed me will talk about me at the meeting and tell them what they think of me, right?



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 27, 2013)

Usually what happens is they take their findings back to the lodge and report what they find and then the voting process takes place. The voting needs to be unanimous. If your accepted you should be notified when you will receive your first degree. Hope this helps & best of luck to you! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 27, 2013)

JKC84 said:


> Usually what happens is they take their findings back to the lodge and report what they find and then the voting process takes place. The voting needs to be unanimous. If your accepted you should be notified when you will receive your first degree. Hope this helps & best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



thanks! i dont think ive been this excited since i dont even know lol. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 27, 2013)

ahyen said:


> thanks! i dont think ive been this excited since i dont even know lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Freemasonry mobile app



Trust me I understand! I'm taking my second degree in about 11 or 12 days I was just initiated to entered apprentice on April 10th and I still have surreal moments where i find myself saying "wow I'm actually a mason" I studied the fraternity for 5 years before I took the step of actually petitioning. Once your accepted study as much as you can and your journey will be something that will always be with you. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Teergear67 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just be yourself, it's what's on the inside they are looking for.


William R Teer Sr


----------



## ni3f (Apr 28, 2013)

If you had a good feeling about the interview, it is likely you did just fine. Most of these are really pleasant experiences and most lodges want to grow -- if you are rejected, which is not likely, be philosophic about it and try another lodge. As Groucho Marx said "I would never want to belong to a club that would have me as a member." There may be a good reason why you would be better off someplace else. If you are rejected because of a bad reason -- say bigotry of some sort then "good riddance."Then they, not you, have a problem and they are hurting themselves and the craft. You may be too good for them! Masons are good people but not perfect and we make mistakes.

But I suspect a happy ending for you and an exciting beginning. Most often the right thing is done. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (May 1, 2013)

I must say that a couple of things concern me.  

First, that your petition apparently gained signatures from multiple people that have never laid eyes on you.

Second, that they are apparently voting on you in a "called" meeting.

Help me understand the timeline, friend.  You got your petition on 4-22 I think it was, had a phone conversation with a fellow, which led to you getting all the signatures required?  Then it was "read" in.  Then you had an investigative committee come visit you, and now they say they will vote on you before, not at, the next stated meeting? 

All without visiting the lodge?  Or have you done this yet?

I hope this is a regular lodge.  This is a process that should normally take a fair bit longer than a week to 10 days.

Is this the lodge you are petitioning?

http://terrific25th.com/risingsun.htm

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ahyen (May 2, 2013)

Yeah ive been to the lodge a few times. And it turned out a few colleugues are masons at the lodge as well.  

However i.do not.know about.any signitures... But.its rising.sun.#22


Sorry for the periods lol
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (May 3, 2013)

Righto.  Good luck!


----------

